# Mubarak



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The ongoing trial of ousted Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak is set to resume on Wednesday after an appeals court rejected a motion filed against presiding judge Ahmed Rafaat. The motion had charged that Rafaat was biased towards the defendant and called for his replacement.
Following testimony delivered in September by Field-Marshal Hussein Tantawi, head of Egypt’s ruling Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF), the court had been scheduled to hear testimony from Armed Forces Chief of Staff and SCAF number-two Sami Anan.

Anan’s testimony, however, which had originally been scheduled for the end of October, was postponed until the court had a chance to examine the motion against Rafaat. Rights lawyer Gamal Eid said he expected a date to be set for Anan’s testimony at Wednesday’s court session.

Meanwhile, Mubarak lawyer Yasser Abd El-Razeq stated on Monday that recent violent clashes in downtown Cairo had served to absolve Mubarak of charges that he had ordered the killing of unarmed protesters during Egypt’s 18-day uprising in January. Abd El-Razeq cited “evidence” suggesting that the same weapons used to kill protesters in January had recently been used to kill activists on Cairo’s flashpoint Mohamed Mahmoud Street and outside the nearby Cabinet building.

He went on to point to “proof of a conspiracy” masterminded by Lebanese Shiite resistance faction Hezbollah and Egypt’s Muslim Brotherhood, both of which, he alleged, had been involved in stealing police cars and fire trucks used to run down protestors in January.

Mubarak stands accused of plotting with former interior minister Habib El-Adly to intentionally murder hundreds of unarmed protestors during the uprising in order to protect the embattled Mubarak regime. Six former interior ministry officials also face similar charges.

Mubarak also faces corruption charges, including the exploitation of his executive position to illegally accumulate material wealth.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

If these are the same weapons surely the leaders of the countries concerned in supplying them and making profit on the deaths of innocent people should be held to trial as well for crimes against humanity and corruption, but that will never happen :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Guns don't kill it's the people behind them.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The ongoing trial of ousted Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak is set to resume on Wednesday.
> 
> Mubarak lawyer Yasser Abd El-Razeq stated on Monday that recent violent clashes in downtown Cairo had served to absolve Mubarak of charges that he had ordered the killing of unarmed protesters during Egypt’s 18-day uprising in January.
> 
> ...



In any genuine court, the law state that these accused who knowingly conspired, are GUILTY by ASSOCIATION. There can be no cover-up if Egypt requires change. The eyes of the world are watching.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just reading that Mubarak has Kuwaiti lawyers defending him.
I find this very strange.. are no Egyptian lawyers taking the case because Mubarak is going to get off and they don't want the fall out?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just reading that Mubarak has Kuwaiti lawyers defending him.
> I find this very strange.. are no Egyptian lawyers taking the case because Mubarak is going to get off and they don't want the fall out?


Latest I heard Farid al-Deeb (Egyptian) was the main defense attorney. The Kuwaitis came on board late this year. I think they are volunteers.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Latest I heard Farid al-Deeb (Egyptian) was the main defense attorney. The Kuwaitis came on board late this year. I think they are volunteers.




How can they be part of a legal team or is middle east lawyers able to practice throughout the regions.. lawyers without borders


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

There could be many work arounds on this. They could be members of the Egyptian Law Assoc. (Society). Keep in mind, M sent tons of help/aid/soldiers to help the Kuwaitis during the Iraq Invasion. They are somewhat "partial" to him.

Edited to add:

Kuwait’s legal system is based on Sharia law, Egyptian practice, English law and elements from the Ottoman system.

Interesting they incorporate Egyptian law in their legal system.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The situation reminds me of the Yemeni - United States position. Ali Abdulla Saley gets asylum, while Ben Ali and wife of Tunisia took off to Saudi Arabia with tons of gold bars; now Mubarak gets legal aid... Calling in favours as I see it, but that didn't work for Ghadaffi in Nigier or Ossama Bin Laden for that matter, as Pakistan was not as safe a haven as he thought. 

I cannot see the international society allowing Egypt the option to let him off, even if they delay it another year. My prediction for 2012, I think the Egyptian youth will eventually get their platform when the M.B. try to rule and fail.

Time will tell.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

